# Baby moving head side to side at times... question!



## AlbaAngel24

Hi everyone,

My 3 month old has recently discovered moving her head from side to side ,sometimes rather quickly when she is laying down or in her swing. She doesn't do it all the time but when she does it kind of makes me wonder why. I read that its just them practicing or they have learnt something new. As a parent I obviously worry and think is this normal or not....She doesn't seem bothered by it and it usually happens when she is going tired/sleepy or when she is waking up.
Anyone else with any experience with this or opinions? thnxxx

oh btw, i read somewhere that it might be an early sign of autism, but when i weigh out the pros and cons she is definitly a very alert, active, responsive girl, acting a few months older then her age( hitting the milestones early). So I dont think its that... but any opinions help! thnx ladies.


----------



## Fascination

Aw. Our LO did that whenever we put her on her changing mat. She always seemed really pleased with herself as well! It started when she gained better control of her head and I think it was something she did just because she could.

She doesn't do it anymore but it was cute while it lasted! x


----------



## AlbaAngel24

I thought it was a form of amusement but u cant help but wonder ! and she doesnt do it alll the time, sometimes when shes sleepy/waking up. Good to know there is at least someone out there who can relate. Thanks for ur response!!


----------



## purapura

What do you meen side to side? Like turning left right? Or like looking straight but the head moves on her neck?


----------



## AlbaAngel24

Thanks Purapura, now that you mentioned it she rolled on her sides a few times and I think she is trying to roll ...... hmmmm ....


----------



## AP

Tori (and alex used)does it when she is tired.


----------



## purapura

AlbaAngel24 said:


> Thanks Purapura, now that you mentioned it she rolled on her sides a few times and I think she is trying to roll ...... hmmmm ....

Oh, sorry, I edited my post, as I thought that mYbe I didn't understand you. But it defenatly could be that she is trying to roll.


----------



## Veck

Yeah, my LO did this too around the same time and it freaked me out a bit at the beginning too cause I didn't know what it was but she just stopped it doing it. She's now a very happy and smilie little baby so dont worry about autism.x


----------



## booda

mine does that!! he's gave himself a bald patch on the back of his head from it :haha:


----------



## heather1212

My LO turns his head from side to side as if he's having a good look around the room when he's being held. My MIL always says it's like his little head's on a swivel! I don't think he does it quite as much as he used to though!
I didn't know it could be a sign of autism, should I be concerned???


----------



## Eliza_V

My LO does this when she is tired; whether she be trying to settle herself, or is being kept awake for whatever reason. She also does it when she's asleep but she half-wakes up, and it sends her back to sleep, lol. I wouldn't worry :flower: I remember when I first saw her doing it in her car-seat, I thought she was having a seizure! xx


----------



## Juicybaby88

My lo used to do this, it was when he was settling himself to sleep...he stopped doing it at about 4 months x


----------



## cutie4evr01

For my LO, this is a tired sign, one of the earliest ones. It's soon followed by eye rubs and yawns. She's not doing it real frantically or fast though, sort of leisurely turning her head back and forth, back and forth. If we happen to be holding her at the time, she rubs her eyes into my shoulder as she turns her head side to side. She has a small bald patch on the back of her head from doing it while she settles herself to sleep in her crib.


----------



## AlbaAngel24

thanks gals!! It seems like Aviana does what a lot of your bubba's have done in the past too.
Purapura, she does it like a left to right kind of thing ! 

I feel relieved that alot of people have experienced this too, Aviana is just such an active baby ! She tries to lift herself up when i put her in the swing or on her lil pillow on the couch. I gotta watch that lil one!!

have a good day ladies


----------



## GrammyP

Ok I have a really good one for you all to consider. My husband has always rolled his head from side to side at different times. I never asked him about it but our son did the same thing when he was little. Take note if they tend to like to drink beer etc. It does give the sensation of a high so try it for your self and see the dizzying affect it has on your head. I thought it was sort of funny in a way but its a good way to keep a watchful eye on those little ones for later when they may develop a tendency to addictions that can be put under control before they have a chance to get a foothold on them.


----------

